# triton TRA001 and table



## paul-c (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello members, I am new to this forum and am already in need of advice.
I am making a router table using a piece of kitchen worktop and fitting a "6mm UJK alloy insert plate" into it. 
I am thinking of obtaining a Triton TRA001 router (looking at value for money and it's a hobby) to use both in the table and out, but I have just being told by the supplier (Toolstop) that this router is not recommended in any other table but a Triton!
Is there a problem with fitting Triton routers in other tables or is Toolstop being over cautious?
Thanks for any help
Paul C


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard Paul The triton is recommended by the manufacturer to only be used in its own table. I wonder why hmmm 
I own two tritions mounted under woodpecker plates. I bought the plates because they were aluminum not plastic and it was pre drilled to mount a trition. The plate also comes with inserts that reduce the opening in the table.

I feel swapping out the trition is a pain. If I had only one router and was planning to swap it from table to hand I would buy a router with multiple bases and swap out the motor 

Take a long look on the site before you buy. Tables of every configuration can be seen.
Again Welcome and good luck on your journy


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Paul
We have numerous members that have attached that router to different tables.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Paul


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Paul.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

paul-c said:


> Hello members, I am new to this forum and am already in need of advice.
> I am making a router table using a piece of kitchen worktop and fitting a "6mm UJK alloy insert plate" into it.
> I am thinking of obtaining a Triton TRA001 router (looking at value for money and it's a hobby) to use both in the table and out, but I have just being told by the supplier (Toolstop) that this router is not recommended in any other table but a Triton!
> Is there a problem with fitting Triton routers in other tables or is Toolstop being over cautious?
> ...


IMHO, rubbish......


I have not seen that written anywhere. Maybe he also wanted to sell a table....LOL.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

I have mounted Triton TRA001s and MOF001's in a variety of tables for my students.

Denis Lock


----------



## TRITONEER (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello Paul C ,
This is WORKCENTRE CENTRAL here, we supply Triton Tools and Workcentres
it is recommended that you use the Triton RTA300 ROUTERTABLE ,but it is still possible to find predrilled inserts such as Kreg PRS3034 insert for Triton routers.Hope this helps-
all the very best 
kind regards
Paul Chaundy -<<Business Link removed by Mod Staff- Advertisement>>


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Rockler has an aluminum plate drilled for the Triton as well as many others. I don't see a problem.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I have my Triton TRA001 mounted on an MLCS plate using their cast iron table saw router extension wing with no issues. I had to drill holes in the plate to mount it add the height adjuster but that was no big deal.


----------



## JimBroyles (May 9, 2014)

I used a Rockler Aluminum Pre-Drilled plate and mounted my Triton TRA001 in the Extension table of my Delta Unisaw. Under the Ext. table I constructed a torsion box for support with dust extraction, etc. That Toolstop guy is just trying to sell you his


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Mine works great in a Kreg table. So long as you take care installing it, I don't see how the brand of table top can make any difference. Enjoy!


----------



## Thylacene (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok, first to admit that I am a newbie, but confident in saying that the triton router can be fitted to almost any table without issue.

The manufacturer is of course going to recommend their own product.

Only yesterday I spent the day bodging up a mount to fit in an ancient triton table saw top, achieved using a piece of 10mm mdf drilled to accommodate the tra-001 and secured to the underside of the table with aluminium tabs, with a hole drilled to use the adjuster handle. Crude but effective. Similarly I roughed up a fence out of pine.

My objective was to use what was available to allow me to build a table for long term use. At the end of the day I had successfully made several sliding dovetails out of scrap, and will knock up some drawers today. I also used a flush trim bit to allow it to be used as a jointer.

Personally I would not consider a triton table ( using the correct accessories) for the following reasons;

The pressed steel top flexes if your floor surface is not completely flat
There is more friction with painted steel than a laminate finish
They are difficult to move around, with the folding base detaching when you try to lift it as a unit
Dust collection is only available through the port on the router which is barely effective

I am intending to build a more robust unit, using a laminate covered top (both sides) and an enclosure around the router, with a door to allow access (the triton requires the power switch to be off to raise the collet above the table) and able to be closed to contain dust (this is a hobby, so dust collection will be using a shop vac).

I am considering a steel RHS frame as I need to be able to wheel the table around as I do not have a dedicated workshop (it has to serve three motorcycles and my engineering follies also).

Buy the table you want or build it, but your router will work in almost anything without issue.

Cheers

thy


----------



## paul-c (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the response, 
Sorry for the delay in responding, I have has issues with online connection problems
I have bought the Triton TRA001 and mounted it into a UJK insert plate (bought from Axminster uk) using the four set screws from the router base plate but what I wanted to do was to fit the router to the insert plate using the two quick install / release fasteners that the router has,for speed of fixing etc.
I will probably do that when I get my head around the method of shaping and countersinking the holes required.
Thanks again 
Paul


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Paul.

The quick release fasteners are great in the Triton grey plate, but since I have upgraded and use 3rd party insert plates I have not had any issue.

You can screw the router to an insert plate and just use the plate as a larger base.

That way you get the benefit of being able to use 3rd party guide bushings.

I should admit that I use my 2 Tritons MAINLY in a table and only occasionally remove them to use hand held...


----------



## Blueywa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Paul,
I use a triton WorkCentre; but a good mate has just completed a kitchen renovation which he did with a TRB001 mounted in a table that he made from pieces of square metal tubing and a hard wood top.
So as others have said you don't need to use Triton gear but it is easier.
The same applies to many manufacturers, and not just woodworking equipment.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just finished mounting my spankin' new Triton TRA001 in my Rockler table using their Type C plate. The plate does NOT include the half inch opening for the height adjustment handle. I used the template you can look up on this site, but forgot to reverse it so my first hole was perfectly drilled in the wrong spot. To make it easier for the next guy, I suggest you skip the paper template and simply mount the Triton on the plate, flip it upside down and locate the indent on the perimeter of the base. A half inch hole means punching a starter mark a quarter inch out from the indent. 

Think it through, however because you don't want the hole even a fraction overlapping the base or the shaft will rub. Also, before you decide how to place the router, note where the on off switch is so you can orient it to the front of the table for easy reach. This may sound trivial, but if the switch is on the back side, it may be a problem. That orientation puts the speed control at the front of the table and the crank hole on the right side of the plate. 

I now have 3 routers, the Triton, plus two Bosch 1617s, one of which used to be in the table, but now in the plunge base. If I were doing this again, I'd buy the Triton and ONE 1617 kit. The old Rockler FX lift simply wasn't able to hold its height adjustment so I'm tossing it out. If I add the price of the extra motor and the lift, I spent more than the Triton cost! Expensive lesson. 

BTW, the Triton is a beautiful piece of work. Precise, tight fitting, very well thought out machine. Reminds me of how Apple builds their gear. Too heavy for me to use as a plunge router, but I can see someone who can manage its 20lb heft, using it free hand. These Router Forum Triton fans know what they're talking about.


----------



## JMS308 (Aug 12, 2014)

richjh said:


> I have my Triton TRA001 mounted on an MLCS plate using their cast iron table saw router extension wing with no issues. I had to drill holes in the plate to mount it add the height adjuster but that was no big deal.


How has that extension wing worked out for you? I'm looking into buying one for the same router. I have my saw table raised to 41" which is perfect for my back. This would make the router the same height.


----------



## Toobadtolose (Feb 22, 2013)

paduke said:


> Welcome aboard Paul The triton is recommended by the manufacturer to only be used in its own table. I wonder why hmmm
> I own two tritions mounted under woodpecker plates. I bought the plates because they were aluminum not plastic and it was pre drilled to mount a trition. The plate also comes with inserts that reduce the opening in the table.
> 
> I feel swapping out the trition is a pain. If I had only one router and was planning to swap it from table to hand I would buy a router with multiple bases and swap out the motor
> ...


In my humble opinion you gave excellent advice. Just another example of benefits of this forum. I wish I had belonged years ago when I was just beginning.


----------

